# Interview With Next-gen Console Makers..



## karthik55859 (Jun 22, 2006)

hi everyone 
my frend is in abroad and he got the electronic gaming magzine this month,,,  this month they have interviewed the people behind the next gen consoles and he has sent me the scanned pictures of the interview page and posting it here hope you all like it

the three giants are very confident of winning the race 
especially look at the interviews of sony and microsoft and how confident they are

1st Nintendos
*img222.imageshack.us/img222/1359/nintendo18uc.jpg
*img222.imageshack.us/img222/1359/nintendo18uc.jpg

*img143.imageshack.us/img143/233/nintendo27do.jpg
*img143.imageshack.us/img143/233/nintendo27do.jpg


*img151.imageshack.us/img151/8627/nintendo30qn.jpg
*img151.imageshack.us/img151/8627/nintendo30qn.jpg


----------



## karthik55859 (Jun 22, 2006)

Here is Sonys

*img97.imageshack.us/img97/6500/sony19en.jpg
*img97.imageshack.us/img97/6500/sony19en.jpg


*img151.imageshack.us/img151/9567/sony21di.jpg
*img151.imageshack.us/img151/9567/sony21di.jpg


*img83.imageshack.us/img83/7840/sony39zl.jpg
*img83.imageshack.us/img83/7840/sony39zl.jpg


----------



## karthik55859 (Jun 22, 2006)

Here come microsoft's

*img235.imageshack.us/img235/4831/x36013bg.jpg
*img235.imageshack.us/img235/4831/x36013bg.jpg


*img139.imageshack.us/img139/3528/x36025vq.jpg
*img139.imageshack.us/img139/3528/x36025vq.jpg


*img139.imageshack.us/img139/1116/x36031yw.jpg
*img139.imageshack.us/img139/1116/x36031yw.jpg


and if you like to have all pics then i have uploaded in sendspace and the link is here
*www.sendspace.com/file/pzkv2u


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 22, 2006)

just for info ,

Its illeagal to put scans of  magazine content online , but i won't report this thread  . just remember not to post such things in future.


----------



## karthik55859 (Jun 22, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> just for info ,
> 
> Its illeagal to put scans of  magazine content online , but i won't report this thread  . just remember not to post such things in future.




Sorry i didnt knew it ???should i delete the thread and how to delete it


----------

